# 2010 Outback 300Bh Travel Trailer



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

I am looking to sell my 2010 Outback 300BH. It has been a great trailer. 



Below are some additional details.



Sleeps 9 with a bunk bed over the top of the a couch with an air mattress. Includes 2 slides, a king dinette and swivel TV. Has an outside camp kitchen with a two burner stove and hot/cold water faucet. 



Interior is Havana.



Trailer is light and easy to tow. I tow with an SUV.



It is located on the west side of Michigan near Muskegon. 



$20,150


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

BuckeyeInMI said:


> I am looking to sell my 2010 Outback 300BH. It has been a great trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Updated price: 19,500.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Getting out of camping or getting something different?


----------

